# Can hedgies change from nocturnal to day time?



## bamafan2112 (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm just wondering if there is anyway they do this (switch them from nocturnal to day time), or is it best just to let them set their own schedules?


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

There is already a thread on this: viewtopic.php?f=16&t=232

And no, you can not do this with out putting a considerable amount of stress on the hedgehog, which may lead to depression, illness or death.


----------



## bamafan2112 (Sep 11, 2008)

I figured that would be the answer, but didn't know. 

Hopefully there won't be any drama in this thread like the one you linked me to :lol: 

Thank you!


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

my hedgie bessie stays awake in the day and sleeps at night so its possible but she came to me this way.


----------

